# Wednesday's Offerings



## sawhorseray (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 28, 2020)

Some more great ones Ray!

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 28, 2020)

Good ones!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 28, 2020)

3 cheers for Grandma !
Well , maybe just 2 .


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 28, 2020)

Good ones!
Jim


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2020)

Best yet! The family.wants to know if I've lost my mind, because I was laughing so much...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 30, 2020)

Some really great jokes Ray.  I stared at the baking soda joke for a while, then the light came on and I burst out laughing.
Gary


----------

